# The chromed plastic around the guages



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello, restoring my 67 GTO and noticed today that the chromed plastic around the gauges and around the entire dash assembly has several worn places. So the chrome look is now black around parts of the gauges and dash. I have looked in Ames catalog but was unable to find anything that replaces this worn piece.

Any idea on how to repair it or how to locate a dash panel that is new??

thanks in advance


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

You can send the cluster out to get Vacuum Metalizing which I hear is $$$ or you can just buy the new cluster at ames A272VB


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IMHO You would far better off perchasing a new bezel over restoring yours in as far as cost.
You can get a bare one from our host for just under $400 but you will still need the wood trim and what ever other pcs are in need. 
You can also get them with the wood veneer already installed. 

Its a lot of work but is the "Jewel" of the interior.
Heres an old 66 dash rebuild write-up to give you an idea of whats involved.

Restoring A 1966 Pontiac GTO's Dash - High Performance Pontiac - Hot Rod Network

Cheers


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

My original dash bezel was in good condition, not cracked, cut or broken so I sent it to D&D plastic chroming. Cost $150 plus shipping both ways. It comes back all chrome so you have to prep the plastic before painting. My dash is black so masking and spraying the satin black was easy. The blue/charcoal in the gauge pods was a different story. I had the pods scanned and a pint of vinyl dye mixed before shipping it. But months later when I sprayed it the color wasn't close. Three times back and forth with a gauge face to get it to match. Then $80 for dash wood and $27 for a new gauge lens. I'm happy with the final result but a new one from Ames will be less time and easier.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can also get trim rings that are made of stainless or chromed metal that snap in place over the ridge of the bezel. They are a bit thicker than the original rim, but look excellent. They also have mylar kits that look like chrome that just press on.......and they come with the surround for the heater control, too. I forget the seller's name, but they are on ebay. If you don't want to spend $300-$400 and pull the entire dash, they would be the way to go on a driver-car.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Looked on Ebay can't find them. I could find for 68 GTO and I called the company but they did not have the bezel gauge rings for a 67. thanks


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I had the same problem before I restored the dash with a new bezel. I used a chrome pen I bought from The Parts Place. Might consider that. It's cheap and looks acceptable. Not chrome but a lot less expensive than replacing the bezel. Here's a shot with chrome pen on the bezels


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks pretty good in your picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is a shot of he dash restored (new rally gauges) next to the one with the chrome pen on it. If you are not doing a restoration, the pen is certainly better than no chrome on the bezels.


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

X2 with Mikereps....it isn't perfect but looks a lot better than worn or no chrome.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have searched Ebay for hours using every wording I can think of for the trim rings. Could not find anything. If you can remember or look at your history on Ebay maybe you can let me know what wording they are under.

thanks in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Alanmay: The ebay seller's name is TAMRAZ. I went on there and only found '69 dash trim mylar, could not find the '67 stuff. Maybe it's not listed, maybe he's out of stock, who knows. It's been 3 years or so. But, you can give him a try. Would have responded sooner but am locked out of this site on all but one PC. Good luck.


----------



## edolbud3 (Jan 12, 2017)

I used a company Just Dashes sent them my bezel they rechromed then put new wood on it show quality I think it was 450.00 total maybe less


----------



## dennisb1955 (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to restore old cars, it sounds crazy but it works well if you have a steady hand. I found that a silver sharpie works really good. Just take your time.


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

I also used the silver paint pen and it worked great. My daughter has a steadier hand than I do, and she did a great job. She also did the bezels around the A/C and vents. It all looks great for $12.


----------

